# Moving with young family to Toronto



## floody (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi all like a lot of Irish our family is thinking of making the 'big move' this summer. We have 2 young children ages 5 and 6, areas we are looking at moving to are vaughan, mississauga. Has anyone any suggestions on what web sites to look at for rental accommodation. We are looking for replies from anyone who has the move with a young family also any advice on public schools. Thank you


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

floody said:


> Hi all like a lot of Irish our family is thinking of making the 'big move' this summer. We have 2 young children ages 5 and 6, areas we are looking at moving to are vaughan, mississauga. Has anyone any suggestions on what web sites to look at for rental accommodation. We are looking for replies from anyone who has the move with a young family also any advice on public schools. Thank you


Hi 

If you are looking for rental sites try viewit.ca or mls.ca
Is there any particular reason you are looking at Vaughan, if you are working downtown Toronto the transit links are not great.

I have two kids 3 and 5 but they attend Toronto Catholic Schools, so I can't really help with the Public Schools angle.


----------



## floody (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you for your reply.

We have a friend that lives in Vaughan but we want somewhere that has a community feel and obviously a family area and would like some info on the Catholic schools.


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

You should check out the York Region Catholic School Board website for the schools info.


----------

